# Pictures of TonyO's new bike.



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

...coming July 8th :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pm sent.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ok??


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Pirates of the carrabian themed bike ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 17 2007, 09:32 PM~8124215
> *Pirates of the carrabian themed bike ?
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2007, 10:08 PM~8124458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niceeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2007, 10:08 PM~8124458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that it?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2007, 10:08 PM~8124458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ITS THE ONE THAT SAROLLERZ GUY DID.. MAGIK DID THE MURAL..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2007, 10:15 PM~8124494
> *ITS THE ONE THAT SAROLLERZ GUY DID.. MAGIK DID THE MURAL..
> *


The guy from Cali?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2007, 10:17 PM~8124505
> *The guy from Cali?
> *


SI


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, This was that 16" that he did huh?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

DONT KNOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I remember now. It was the one with the skull in the seat pan.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

what was the point of this topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2007, 10:25 PM~8124555
> *I remember now. It was the one with the skull in the seat pan.
> *


SI


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Those murals came out tight :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 18 2007, 02:03 AM~8125317
> *Those murals came out tight :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn this topic was up 5 minutes and generated 20 replies? 

Yes that's the frame he's talking about :yes:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I didnt know that you had posted pictures of it. I was gonna take some in Denver.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i have the framew right now and that shit is wicked will be at the san mateo for sure


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 18 2007, 08:52 AM~8126671
> * san mateo
> *


 :guns:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

what


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 18 2007, 08:09 PM~8126764
> *what
> *



He's probably butt hurt because it got cancelled last year :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 18 2007, 09:10 AM~8126778
> *He's probably butt hurt because it got cancelled last year :dunno:
> *


no its cause i wanted to bust out this year at san mateo but my bike aint close to done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 18 2007, 12:21 PM~8126848
> *no its cause i wanted to bust out this year at san mateo but my bike aint close to done.
> *


Cus you dont do shit to it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2007, 01:08 PM~8128237
> *Cus you dont do shit to it.
> *


no its cause i dont have the parts i need to get it going.

whats up with your bike? you havent done shit to it. :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:burn: 

on tonys shit its ok lookin not great but i wonder how this bike is going to look


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 18 2007, 07:18 PM~8129373
> *no its cause i dont have the parts i need to get it going.
> 
> whats up with your bike? you havent done shit to it. :0
> *


forks bars sprocket paint damn. wheels coming soon(matter of weeks) :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jun 18 2007, 06:45 AM~8125677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yawn...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 18 2007, 05:18 PM~8129373
> *no its cause i dont have the parts i need to get it going.
> 
> whats up with your bike? you havent done shit to it. :0
> *


Or the $$$ for the rest of it.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2007, 05:34 PM~8129850
> *Or the $$$ for the rest of it.
> *


half.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 17 2007, 10:08 PM~8124458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the mural


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

majic.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 18 2007, 03:03 AM~8125317
> *Those murals came out tight :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

pictures dont do it justice lets all not forget the murals are not clear coated yet when i picked up this frame from majic i was like damn im coming to majik to get my murals done for the price he did an exceptional job yall will see it in san mateo its gonna look good with the parts on it too i kind of mocked it up yesterday and shit is gonna be wicked


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 19 2007, 04:50 PM~8133395
> *pictures dont do it justice lets all not forget the murals are not clear coated yet when i picked up this frame from majic i was like damn im coming to majik to get my murals done for the price he did an exceptional job yall will see it in san mateo its gonna look good with the parts on it too i kind of mocked it up yesterday and shit is gonna be wicked
> *


x2 people are gonna be sleepin on this bike and then be all like DAMN when they see it in person so go ahead and sleep on it, don't acknowledge it as a heavy hitter, its all good


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what color parts are you going with tony Chrome, Gold both?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 20 2007, 01:14 AM~8136282
> *what color parts are you going with tony Chrome, Gold both?
> *



I dunno yet, it depends on how much the cost will be, I have to weigh the options out still :dunno:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck it looks like going to be a nice bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 19 2007, 06:58 AM~8133434
> *x2  people are gonna be sleepin on this bike and then be all like DAMN when they see it in person  so go ahead and sleep on it, don't acknowledge it as a heavy hitter, its all good
> *


Your probably going to take whatever class the bike is in cause there no 16" competition out here. No need to worry about it.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 20 2007, 07:06 AM~8138456
> *Your probably going to take whatever class the bike is in cause there no 16" competition out here. No need to worry about it.
> *


I heard the dude with that show stopper bike with no wheels is building a 16" semi so I'm gonna have to go against him. I think I'll either two tone the plating or go all gold, depends on the cost I guess :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 18 2007, 12:08 AM~8124458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


john did a good the paint. and majic did his thang. can't what to see it at show. john just did the finishin touches on my bike,so ill get it back this weekin :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I think those peices will look awesome on it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 20 2007, 07:16 AM~8140513
> *I heard the dude with that show stopper bike with no wheels is building a 16" semi so I'm gonna have to go against him.  I think I'll either two tone the plating or go all gold, depends on the cost I guess :dunno:
> *


Who are you talking about?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

is why you made a sword theme ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's+Jun 21 2007, 01:49 AM~8143398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of the Showstopper bike is building a 16" semi. Here's the new forks for showstopper









That was the 16" Radical with the wheels off the bike and all the diamond plate display. I've heard he now has the wheels on the bike, repainted, and put these enforcer forks on and it likes like a completely different bike.



> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 21 2007, 05:18 AM~8144508
> *is why you made a sword theme ?
> *


:yes:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony you are wrong buddy the one with the wheels off is mastrmind bike that s the same owner of the green show stopper 

showstopper is done already magic also did his paint too your bike will be up against that one mastermind is 20 inch bike that has a new paint job wich looks sic as hell but if the owner places in san mateo he is gonna rebuild the showstopper bike for vegas and he is gonna go radical i believe with it or something like that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 21 2007, 06:25 PM~8147081
> *tony you are wrong buddy the one with the wheels off is mastrmind bike that s the same owner of the green show stopper
> 
> showstopper is done already magic also did his paint too your bike will be up against that one mastermind is 20 inch bike that has a new paint job wich looks sic as hell but if the owner places in san mateo he is gonna rebuild the showstopper bike for vegas and he is gonna go radical i believe with it or something like that
> *



I thought showstopper was already radical? I thought he entered that bike as a 16" Rad :dunno:

Pics of the new one Magic did? :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

omg read whaat i wrote the show stopper bike is the green one i posted in tnt with our fork and sissy bar on it the mastermind bike is the one that was at bakersfield with the rims off thats 20 inch radical the showstopper is 16 inch semi i think but if he takes it to vegas he is jumping up a noth to radical do i need to write it in chinese or what lol



*********** ching ching bing bong boo zing zing ling ling fah Q


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 21 2007, 11:01 PM~8148682
> *omg read whaat i wrote the show stopper bike is the green one i posted in tnt with our fork and sissy bar on it the mastermind bike is the one that was at bakersfield with the rims off thats 20 inch radical the showstopper is 16 inch semi i think but if he takes it to vegas he is jumping up a noth to radical do i need to write it in chinese or what lol
> *********** ching ching bing bong boo zing zing ling ling fah Q
> *



Ah ok I get it now :biggrin: 

Well then I have nothing to worry about if he bumps his 16" up to radical right? I mean I'm sure Tombstone can take it out as it stands without changing anything out. Do you have any clear pics of that bike? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, that guy doesnt go to LRM shows. No big deal.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 04:44 AM~8150846
> *Yeah, that guy doesnt go to LRM shows. No big deal.
> *


I have a feeling he'll start at San Mateo.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 21 2007, 06:49 PM~8150880
> *I have a feeling he'll start at San Mateo.
> *


 :uh: Keep your "feelings" to yourself ok buddy? :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 06:45 AM~8151717
> *:uh: Keep your "feelings" to yourself ok buddy?  :yes:
> *


I'm tellin ya man that guy is going to start bustin out hard on the LRM tour this year.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 22 2007, 05:39 AM~8153503
> *I'm tellin ya man that guy is going to start bustin out hard on the LRM tour this year.
> *


you sound paranoid.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 22 2007, 10:47 AM~8154734
> *you sound paranoid.
> *


x2


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 22 2007, 07:47 PM~8154734
> *you sound paranoid.
> *


hno:  :ugh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

sad but true.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 22 2007, 08:52 PM~8155150
> *sad but true.
> *


:tears:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 22 2007, 06:39 AM~8153503
> *I'm tellin ya man that guy is going to start bustin out hard on the LRM tour this year.
> *


His bikes have been out for about two years. I think he doesnt go to LRM shows cause he knows he cant place at one. All of this talk about him sounds like you guys already got im RO and you did some parts for him. :scrutinize:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 06:31 PM~8158011
> *His bikes have been out for about two years. I think he doesnt go to LRM shows cause he knows he cant place at one. All of this talk about him sounds like you guys already got im RO and you did some parts for him.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok well san mateo is the only show he is gonna goto if he places he gonna hit up vegas too he says he is retiring after this year so who knows and no we aint tryin to get him into RO he is a solo rider he is my chrome plater and friend of the family


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 23 2007, 09:05 AM~8159296
> *ok well san mateo is the only show he is gonna goto if he places he gonna hit up vegas too he says he is retiring after this year so who knows and no we aint tryin to get him into RO he is a solo rider he is my chrome plater and friend of the family
> *



#)(*U$#% )@#$)(*$ )@#($ !)@)(*$# $%))*([email protected]*(&$ )$#( $$$$ $$(( **** $)() #)*$()*@# 

:cheesy:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u %4$#@%


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 23 2007, 10:34 AM~8159807
> *u %4$#@%
> *



Ass clown with clown shoes :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony your a donkey show fan ya like them piasas who fuck donkeys huh he hawwww he hawww lol


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony your a donkey show fan ya like them piasas who fuck donkeys huh he hawwww he hawww lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 23 2007, 12:55 AM~8159904
> *tony your a donkey show fan ya like them piasas who fuck donkeys huh he hawwww he hawww lol
> *


 :barf:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Jun 23 2007, 10:55 AM~8159904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double poster :guns:


Well hey that's where the donkey punch originated from right? :dunno:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INNcECGLKXM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Damn thats nice....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

LOKIN GOOD TONY.CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS OF IT ALL TOGETHER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 26 2007, 05:31 PM~8178081
> *LOKIN GOOD TONY.CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE PICS OF IT ALL TOGETHER
> *



Thanks brotha :thumbsup:

Hopefully it'll be finished for the San Mateo show.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 26 2007, 07:47 AM~8178183
> *Thanks brotha :thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully it'll be finished for the San Mateo show.
> *


whn is san mateo?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 27 2007, 01:01 AM~8181214
> *whn is san mateo?
> *


cuz of time and money.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 23 2007, 09:00 AM~8160688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

thats a pretty wild lookin bike.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pics of it layed out.. looks retarded high up..

nice paint duez... u got down


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 01:41 PM~8260004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :nosad:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 03:57 PM~8260328
> * :machinegun: WOW :nosad:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 01:41 PM~8260004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought tombstone was retired or hesold it and some one mad somting out of his frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is that real?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i think it is?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2007, 04:47 PM~8260807
> *i think it is?
> *


yup and its sad too


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so its tony os? or some one alses 
and that aint going to fuck up ladydeath


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

who made it?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gene fo cus hes the magiver i ges


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Its different I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

did they rake the neck the opposte way to make it higher? that shit is like a monster truck lowrider bike


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 8 2007, 08:37 PM~8261072
> *did they rake the neck the opposte way to make it higher? that shit is like a monster truck lowrider bike
> *


looks like they did.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like it alot


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2007, 06:56 PM~8260865
> *gene fo cus hes the magiver i ges
> *



HA, thats what I was thinking.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

How do you guys feel about the paint. Im thinking of repainting it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 09:39 PM~8261864
> *How do you guys feel about the paint. Im thinking of repainting it.
> *


looks good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 07:39 PM~8261864
> *How do you guys feel about the paint. Im thinking of repainting it.
> *


The paint is the best part.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 8 2007, 09:42 PM~8261892
> *The paint is the best part.
> *


X2


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 04:41 PM~8260004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint thos tomestone parts


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

_TONYO WON 1st Place 16" Radical

CONGRATULATIONS!_


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

What about you Schwinn?


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 8 2007, 08:36 PM~8262335
> *TONYO WON 1st Place 16" Radical
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> *


x1000 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 02:57 PM~8260328
> *WOW :nosad:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

tonyo wee those pumps going on that bike..............looks diiferent nice theme...who did hte body work frame mods and paint


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

looks creative.....anymore pics of this bike anyone


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 12:41 PM~8260004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn ive been wanting to do that to do the rear way back before pinnacle did it but damn tonyo good luck man


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Do what?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 8 2007, 09:02 PM~8262561
> *Do what?
> *


articulated swingarm


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

OOOHHH and that's a fancy name for what?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> pics of it layed out.. looks retarded high up..
> 
> nice paint duez... u got down


Yo mama :nosad:



> WOW :nosad:





> i thought tombstone was retired or hesold it and some one mad somting out of his frame?


Tombstone IS retired



> Is that real?


:yes:



> i think it is?


 :uh: 


> yup and its sad too


:guns:



> so its tony os? or some one alses
> and that *aint going to fuck up ladydeath*


 :guns: Where's your shit at? :angry: 



> gene fo cus hes the magiver i ges


Yes Gene did the body



> Its different I like it. :thumbsup:


Thanks :thumbsup:




> did they rake the neck the opposte way to make it higher? that shit is like a monster truck lowrider bike


WTF? :uh: 




> looks like they did.





> aint thos tomestone parts


:yes:


> _TONYO WON 1st Place 16" Radical
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!_


Thanks brotha :thumbsup:



> tonyo wee those pumps going on that bike..............looks diiferent nice theme...who did hte body work frame mods and paint


I got pumps dont worry


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 8 2007, 09:04 PM~8262575
> *articulated swingarm
> *


n wat does that do to the bike


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 8 2007, 09:07 PM~8262598
> *n wat does that do to the bike
> *


lift the rear end up doesnt work well on a bike but i does wonders on trikes


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 09:39 PM~8261864
> *How do you guys feel about the paint. Im thinking of repainting it.
> *


paint looks dope dopey!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 9 2007, 07:08 AM~8262608
> *lift the rear end up doesnt work well on a bike but i does wonders on trikes
> *


Go build a model :uh:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Tony where's the pictures at? You got my hoochies? :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2007, 09:10 PM~8262621
> *Go build a model  :uh:
> *


go fuck yourself


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 9 2007, 07:16 AM~8262680
> *go fuck yourself
> *


Go back to off topic, you fit in better there


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Verbal aggression the first sign of a child's anger. :nono:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 8 2007, 09:06 PM~8262591
> *Yo mama  :nosad:
> Tombstone IS retired
> :yes:
> ...


fuck u....
bastard :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

I was talking about ronin. 

you da bastard :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not u.. i was talkin 2 tonyhoe


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jul 8 2007, 09:54 PM~8262483
> *What about you Schwinn?
> *


12" Category I got 2nd Lil Stingray 3rd Yellow Tiger

16" Original 1st, 2nd, 3rd

20" Origianal 1st & 3rd

20" Street 2nd

20" Street Trike 1st Place
:biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 8 2007, 11:21 PM~8263765
> *12" Category I got 2nd Lil Stingray  3rd Yellow Tiger
> 
> 16" Original    1st, 2nd, 3rd
> ...


You have a trike?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yea he does a red one with a chrome seat and shit right?


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 8 2007, 11:03 PM~8263663
> *not u.. i was talkin 2 tonyhoe
> *


My bad i apoligize i'm dee dee dee


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 8 2007, 11:21 PM~8263765
> *12" Category I got 2nd Lil Stingray  3rd Yellow Tiger
> 
> 16" Original    1st, 2nd, 3rd
> ...


 :scrutinize: who got first then?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville+Jul 9 2007, 01:03 AM~8263918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody with a 12" Trike. It has been shown in Denver for a long time. Had flat tires and I didnt say complain about it but it is not even rideable. The trike kit is really just a threaded bar and he took out the threaded bar from 2 12" wheels and put em on with a washer and nut. Oh well all in fun right :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok tony o 
whos the new owner of this you or ? 
cus thats clearly tombstone new version with its old parts


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 9 2007, 11:09 AM~8266244
> *ok tony o
> whos the new owner of this you or ?
> cus thats clearly tombstone new version with its old parts
> *



lots of suprises in store for yall tony o will never tell yall wwaite for vegas

just remember this was just to qualify the bike so tons of stuff instore


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 9 2007, 12:55 PM~8266622
> *lots of suprises in store for yall tony o will never tell yall wwaite for vegas
> 
> just remember this was just to qualify the bike so tons of stuff instore
> *



GOOD LUCK ON THE VEGAS MISSION.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 9 2007, 01:55 PM~8266622
> *lots of suprises in store for yall tony o will never tell yall wwaite for vegas
> 
> just remember this was just to qualify the bike so tons of stuff instore
> *


did he get a sweeps place in denver?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

you know it he got 1st radical


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WHAT PLACE SWEEPSTAKES.......


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

for his class right? what about the overall? who won with that?

I know someone said it was RO for 1-3 radical 20 inch and 1st radical 16 inch, but how did those bikes match up with eachother for the sweepstakes?


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:13 PM~8267682
> *for his class right? what about the overall? who won with that?
> 
> I know someone said it was RO for 1-3 radical 20 inch and 1st radical 16 inch, but how did those bikes match up with eachother for the sweepstakes?
> *


im not sure i will ask tony right now


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

I Did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big thanks to Gene From RO!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 02:41 PM~8260004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



are those real pictures or photoshop?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Mad props Duez did a good job


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the only thing i like is the paint and rims and parts, sorry tony


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Jul 9 2007, 02:28 PM~8267799
> *I Did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big thanks to Gene From RO!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


intresting


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 9 2007, 06:17 PM~8269080
> *are those real pictures or photoshop?
> *


real I cant photoshop that good


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2007, 06:25 PM~8269135
> *Mad props Duez did a good job
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Mad props on the 16" radical bicycle you taking your 16" title back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 9 2007, 05:31 PM~8269184
> *real I cant photoshop that good
> *


I thought it was a photoshop at first.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jul 8 2007, 11:21 PM~8263765
> *12" Category I got 2nd Lil Stingray  3rd Yellow Tiger
> 
> 16" Original    1st, 2nd, 3rd
> ...


Congrats homie.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

so tonyos new 16 beat lady death?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 9 2007, 06:55 PM~8269788
> *so tonyos new 16 beat lady death?
> *


dont see how same parts wrecked frame i guess thats all it takes


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 9 2007, 07:02 PM~8269847
> *dont see how same parts wrecked frame i guess thats all it takes
> *


Ronin do you have a bicycle?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 9 2007, 07:11 PM~8269910
> *Ronin do you have a bicycle?
> *


several, i dont show but i do bring them out. im focusing on getting a house then a car and build bikes as a hobby


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 9 2007, 07:12 PM~8269916
> *several, i dont show but i do bring them out. im focusing on getting a house then a car and build bikes as a hobby
> *


cool post some of them


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 9 2007, 07:53 PM~8269770
> *Congrats homie.
> *


THanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

still a post


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 9 2007, 07:12 PM~8269916
> *several, i dont show but i do bring them out. im focusing on getting a house then a car and build bikes as a hobby
> *


Yeah if you have several then it shouldnt matter. Post pics. or you dont have shit


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:uh: Never mind dont post. I rather go to wal-mart or toys r us to see those bikes





:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 9 2007, 07:29 PM~8270071
> *:uh: Never mind dont post. I rather go to wal-mart or toys r us to see those bikes
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


i could care less owning a house is all i give ashit about and stashing money for the long run


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 9 2007, 07:27 PM~8270054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like those wheels they look good


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Jul 9 2007, 07:53 PM~8270269
> *i like those wheels they look good
> *


i went through hell to get my hands on those then i painted them cause last thing i want is somebody knowing what they are this bike spends most of the time at my job, cause a lot of the guys working there are like drop em cant tell a GT pro performer from their ass so its safe.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ISNT THIS TOPIC ABOUT TONY OS BIKE??????????????//


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2007, 07:57 PM~8270299
> *ISNT THIS TOPIC ABOUT TONY OS BIKE??????????????//
> *


meh he has like 40 topics about his bike, the pirates of the caribean was looking good till someone gave homie the idea of how to screw up a bike


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

once again, Ronin whoring up someones topic with a bunch of bullshit. you talk a lot of shit on here for owning some weak ass bmx bikes. your lowrider looks like shit too. true, tony O's bike looks kinda funny (sorry tony) but its probably way better than anything you'll ever build.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2007, 08:50 PM~8270741
> *once again, Ronin whoring up someones topic with a bunch of bullshit.  you talk a lot of shit on here for owning some weak ass bmx bikes.  your lowrider looks like shit too. true, tony O's bike looks kinda funny (sorry tony) but its probably way better than anything you'll ever build.
> *


meh 

<another one for the score woot


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what the fuck does meh mean? are you one of those slow kids or something?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2007, 09:01 PM~8270845
> *what the fuck does meh mean? are you one of those slow kids or something?
> *


 :cheesy: DAMN THIS IS ONCE OF THE BEST COMBACKS FOR REALS IN A WILE DONT GET MAD ROLLIN BUT THAT WAS A GOOD ONE


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2007, 09:01 PM~8270845
> *what the fuck does meh mean? are you one of those slow kids or something?
> *


youe the slow one for no knowing what it is you probably think the monte carlo in training day was a actual chevy monte carlo.


well it isnt




its 14 black schwinn pixies welded together


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

now your just being a dumbass. I bet you were the kid that showed off in class a lot and got all the laughs, and now your working at burger king singing the "ding fries are done" song.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2007, 09:05 PM~8270885
> *now your just being a dumbass.  I bet you were the kid that showed off in class a lot and got all the laughs, and now your working at burger king singing the "ding fries are done" song.
> *


its good money, all the free food i want,people that cant cook worth a damm yup im living the ballers life im gonna buy me a jet too for no fucking reason other than to have one


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, now Im a victim of whoring.

what is dog fo reals yo tit shit lolo 4s lief whoot weside!!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2007, 09:10 PM~8270920
> *damn, now Im a victim of whoring.
> 
> what is dog fo reals yo tit shit lolo 4s lief whoot weside!!!!
> *


fucking canadians cant even slang right


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

dont make me bring the canadians up in here.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 9 2007, 09:13 PM~8270951
> *dont make me bring the canadians up in here.
> *


 :uh: one canuck cant handle the work go figure


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice bike tonyo i like your work mate


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 01:41 PM~8260004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lets getback talking about this radical bike. This topic is about this one not no WAL-MART bikes


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

it's ok but I think you should paint the black bar in the back blue too...
for the rest its ok and damn whats up with you ronin? :angry: :twak:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ronin your such an ass dude you always talkin shit im not gonna even unload on ya cause its pointless you remind me of a middle school kid who thinks he is bad grow up seriously dude ya aint gonna get no respect around here actin like your doin once in a while its ok but when you talk shit bout everyone then its a problem and it seems like your jelouse of my brother tony go figure


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 10 2007, 07:05 AM~8273352
> *ronin your such an ass dude you always talkin shit im not gonna even unload on ya cause its pointless you remind me of a middle school kid who thinks he is bad grow up seriously dude ya aint gonna get no respect around here actin like your doin once in a while its ok but when you talk shit bout everyone then its a problem and it seems like your jelouse of my brother tony go figure
> *



I think Ronin is Mr. Lonely and just wanting a freind, or wanting attention


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 10:39 PM~8261864
> *How do you guys feel about the paint. Im thinking of repainting it.
> *


If you are going to repaint it, rake that head tube back.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 10 2007, 08:41 AM~8273252
> *it's ok but I think you should paint the black bar in the back blue too...
> *


I was kind of thinking that too. I was going to ask why that was so different from the rest of the back. I thought maybe there would be some kind of body work there or something, or maybe it was purposely left like that to show off the parts (rims, cylinders). I dunno, just a thought. I think the black kind of sticks out like a sore thumb though.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think it needs to be lower in the front if it's going to display with the rear lifted like that. I like the paint


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

This bike wasn't done when he showed in Denver, it was just to qualify for Vegas. The black parts are because I was running low on time, and black dries a couple days faster than candy.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 10 2007, 11:05 AM~8273684
> *This bike wasn't done when he showed in Denver, it was just to qualify for Vegas. The black parts are because I was running low on time, and black dries a couple days faster than candy.
> *


nice job for a hotel paint job! :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I THINK THE PAINT IS TIGHT AND FROM WHAT TONY TOLD ME THE HEAD TUBE IS NOT RAKED AT ALL ITS JUST HOW THE FORK IS MAKING IT LOOK IF IT WAS ME I WOULD TRY TO LOWER THE FRONT SOME MORE AND MABEY THE BACK BUT ALL IN ALL I LOVE IT ITS DIFFRENT AND IT LOOKS LIKE A CAR LOCKED UP ALL AROUND


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jul 10 2007, 09:07 AM~8273703
> *nice job for a hotel paint job! :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhh trade secrets. I just hope my girl doesn't post the pictures of me wet sanding it in the bathtub. :biggrin:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 10 2007, 10:05 AM~8273684
> *This bike wasn't done when he showed in Denver, it was just to qualify for Vegas. The black parts are because I was running low on time, and black dries a couple days faster than candy.
> *



AH i c


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 10 2007, 11:46 AM~8273984
> *Shhhhh trade secrets. I just hope my girl doesn't post the pictures of me wet sanding it in the bathtub. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
It was cool meeting you guys! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 01:41 PM~8260004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 10 2007, 07:03 AM~8270868
> *youe the slow one for no knowing what it is you probably think the monte carlo in training day was a actual chevy monte carlo.
> well it isnt
> its 14 black schwinn pixies welded together
> *


Edit:

*You're *the slow one for *not *knowing what it is*, * you probably think the *M*onte *C*arlo in *"T*raining *D*ay*"* was *an * actual *C*hevy *M*onte *C*arlo. Well it *isn't, * its 14 black *S*chwinn *P*ixies welded together*.*


Dee da dee. Spelling and punctuation are your friend, why do you abuse them and make them cry? :tears:



ahahahaha baka baka baka


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

tight bike tony o :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 10 2007, 05:31 AM~8270096
> *i could care less owning a house is all i give ashit about and stashing money for the long run
> *


I'm already 10 steps ahead of you homie, homeowner plus one I rent out plus THIS as a daily:










But you get the "better luck next time" trophy :happysad: :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Ronin+Jul 10 2007, 05:59 AM~8270316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo tony post denver pics your the only one with them


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Eh all the hate is taken in stride. People hate the bikes Gene builds but at least they love his car












:thumbsup:

2-Time Bomb Champ :worship:

By the way congrats to Gene for Best Bomb, 1st Radical 50's, Best Engine, and Best Undercarriage in Denver this weekend :thumbsup:


I'll have to post the pics tomorrow, I got other things I gotta do.

I will post this though if it hasn't already been posted:

Rollerz Only Most Bike Club Members (we had Schwinn 66 by one entry)
1st Radical, Best of Show, Best Body, Best Accessories, and Best Upholstery Dragon's Revenge (congrats to the new owner, Damu505)

2nd place Radical and 2nd Best of Show Red Bike (dunno the name) Damu505 with the old school Lil Cassinova parts :thumbsup:

3rd place Rad and 3rd Best of show Wizzard bike from TX. Congrats RO Brotha :thumbsup:

1st 16" Rad TonyO With the bike everyone hates :barf:


1st Full Trike, Best Trike, and Best Graphics (and the reason DuezPaid is pissed off wanting to redo the entire paintjob on Tombstone 2) LIL PHX Congrats :thumbsup:

Congrats to Schwinn66 on his clean sweep of the OG categories (Even though you got jacked on 12"). He's a cool guy, DTwist is cool. I'll post the pics of us all gettin drunk at Schwinn66's house when I post the bike pics too


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

one word wow    :worship: :worship: :worship: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

alright I'm out of here for tonight. Gotta get crackin on unpackin.

OH and for those of you who may have forgotten hit up Nancy at Build a Bike for parts. I just went to her shop for the first time today and she's got some nice parts. She don't do custom parts YET but maybe TNT will be doing some business with her in the future.

http://www.buildabikeandmore.com


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2007, 08:09 PM~8278742
> *Eh all the hate is taken in stride.  People hate the bikes Gene builds but at least they love his car
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: I'll get a best graphics plaque if I have to drive tombstone to every tour stop left this year myself, with a different paint job each time. :biggrin:


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 10 2007, 07:31 PM~8278968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll get a best graphics plaque if I have to drive tombstone to every tour stop left this year myself, with a different paint job each time.  :biggrin:
> *



Duez get at me homie!!! I need some work done!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 10 2007, 10:46 AM~8273984
> *Shhhhh trade secrets. I just hope my girl doesn't post the pictures of me wet sanding it in the bathtub. :biggrin:
> *


i hope she does :cheesy:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8279469
> *i hope she does  :cheesy:
> *


I'll send you some special pics.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 10 2007, 07:31 PM~8278968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll get a best graphics plaque if I have to drive tombstone to every tour stop left this year myself, with a different paint job each time.  :biggrin:
> *


The paint was good but Tony needs to finish his parts on time for Vegas. :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Jul 11 2007, 05:31 AM~8278968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The race is on! I'm even learning how to polish my own parts now to speed up the process. It's not hard work, just time consuming, but if you dedicate a couple hours its doable. Keep your eye on your mailbox Saturday for a box


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 10 2007, 05:27 AM~8270054
> *still a post
> *


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 8 2007, 02:41 PM~8260004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 11 2007, 09:35 PM~8288644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  New frame looks good Nate. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 11 2007, 09:37 PM~8288663
> *
> 
> 
> ...




You got some mad skills Gene! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Sick amounts of flake.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 11 2007, 09:35 PM~8288644
> *
> 
> 
> ...











06-27-07


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 11 2007, 10:13 PM~8289068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im just glad its a schwinn.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

After the cobalt, before the majestic blue.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 11 2007, 10:16 PM~8289105
> *After the cobalt, before the majestic blue.
> 
> 
> ...



Did yall redo the trike or what is that.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Jul 12 2007, 08:16 AM~8289105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my frame


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 12 2007, 12:16 AM~8289105
> *After the cobalt, before the majestic blue.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 11 2007, 09:41 PM~8288729
> * New frame looks good Nate.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

My bad TonyO. I had to look twicw at it. Thats some crazy shit.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> After the cobalt, before the majestic blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> > After the cobalt, before the majestic blue.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 12 2007, 11:33 AM~8291453
> *Its a COFFIN for the haterz
> *


haterz get :burn:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jul 12 2007, 06:33 PM~8291453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haterz get choped up and put in the little coffin


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 12 2007, 09:43 AM~8291520
> *:yes:
> haterz get choped up and put in the little coffin
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2007, 06:54 PM~8291595
> *
> *


Then I can be Gangsta like Colin Powell and pull my haterz out to show people that's what happens 












:biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 12 2007, 09:43 AM~8291520
> *:yes:
> haterz get choped up and put in the little coffin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats gangsta.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 11 2007, 09:40 PM~8288706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's what i call a schwinn shop :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:39 AM~8298563
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What it dew homie


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 15 2007, 09:26 PM~8315766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How long you been painting?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 15 2007, 10:26 PM~8315766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 10:46 PM~8315967
> *How long you been painting?
> *


That was my 5th time.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 16 2007, 10:25 AM~8316825
> *That was my 5th time.
> *


Yeah you can tell :burn:


:roflmao: J/K bro it came out tight. You might see that frame again this winter though. I'll definitely have another piece for you this weekend


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 16 2007, 10:50 AM~8316914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

lol looks good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 16 2007, 07:26 AM~8315766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is the detail that was missed by the poor lighting I had at the show. I'm gonna have to blast that thing wtih 4 of those 500 watt work lights like Mike had on Pinncle when he first busted it out.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 16 2007, 07:08 AM~8317566
> *This is the detail that was missed by the poor lighting I had at the show.  I'm gonna have to blast that thing wtih 4 of those 500 watt work lights like Mike had on Pinncle when he first busted it out.
> *


tony im sorry to tell ya but its not gonna matter when i bust out with mine lol j/k bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

word


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont see any pictures =(


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 16 2007, 12:50 AM~8316914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2007, 04:42 AM~8508656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well i'm sure that the black part at the back was leaved like that temporaly, think about it TNT makes faced parts sow i think that the black part is going to be replaced with a faced part wich will be even plated :cheesy: am i right? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2007, 02:42 PM~8510641
> *well i'm sure that the black part at the back was leaved like that temporaly, think about it TNT makes faced parts sow i think that the black part is going to be replaced with a faced part wich will be even plated  :cheesy: am i right? :biggrin:
> *


Wrong. I'm not replacing that with a faced part. That's a square swing arm bro, i can't replace it with a flat piece 

All I can say is wait till Vegas but by the time PHX show comes around it'll be even better. There's just no time this year to do ALL that I want to do with it


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2007, 04:42 AM~8510641
> *well i'm sure that the black part at the back was leaved like that temporaly, think about it TNT makes faced parts sow i think that the black part is going to be replaced with a faced part wich will be even plated  :cheesy: am i right? :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDED LIKE I GOOD IDEA!THATS WHAT I WAS HOPEIN..


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yes, and i don't see why it wouldn't work, if you do it thick enough it should be solid enough and work no? :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 10 2007, 01:06 AM~8514581
> *yes, and i don't see why it wouldn't work, if you do it thick enough it should be solid enough and work no?  :dunno:
> *



I ain't revealing any secrets, just wait and see if I get my plans done by Vegas


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:biggrin: 

snap good pics then


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 10 2007, 01:15 AM~8514647
> *:biggrin:
> 
> snap good pics then
> *


No prob I know you've been waiting to see the pirate bike right? :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2007, 03:14 PM~8514640
> *I ain't revealing any secrets, just wait and see if I get my plans done by Vegas
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2007, 11:16 PM~8514652
> *No prob I know you've been waiting to see the pirate bike right?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah also the pirate bike :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 10 2007, 01:22 AM~8514684
> *yeah also the pirate bike  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


The paint on the pirate bike is Best Paint quality from what Taco tells me. Not in Vegas but at regular shows I might take a couple paint awards


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i saw those pics that they posted a few pages back and i can believe what you're sayin :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

you ought to name it (a pirates Life)or (a pirates life for me)


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 29 2007, 07:01 AM~8665525
> *you ought to name it (a pirates Life)or (a pirates life for me)
> *


maybe :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

what about butt pirates?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 29 2007, 06:35 PM~8668160
> *what about butt pirates?
> *


:nono: :twak: You assclown



:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 9 2007, 05:24 PM~8514703
> *The paint on the pirate bike is Best Paint quality from what Taco tells me.  Not in Vegas but at regular shows I might take a couple paint awards
> *


  me2  :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------

